# Canon takes top 3 places for cameras used in ePhotozine Gallery



## AlanF (Jul 22, 2019)

__





ePHOTOzine


Photography website with camera, lens and smartphone news, reviews, photography techniques, plus a photography gallery and forums, with photo competitions, blogs and buyers guides.




www.ephotozine.com





ePhotozine, one of my favourite sites, has just posted the frequency of the top 10 cameras used for their Gallery

1. Canon 7DII, 2. 5DIV, 3 5DIII. The rest of the top 10 are Nikon (led by 4 D500 and 5 D7200) with no Sony or any mirrorless in sight!
That fits in with my anecdotal observations for bird photography. Well done Nikon as well - keep up the competition for DSLRs!


----------



## bichex (Jul 23, 2019)

Another reason why it seems a bad idea to cancel the 7D line. There is no 80D in the top ten, so a 90D is hardly a solution


----------



## Kit. (Jul 23, 2019)

> while the most popular full-frame mirrorless cameras are the Canon EOS R followed by the Sony A7R II.
> 
> As well as DSLRs and mirrorless cameras, ultra zooms/bridge cameras are popular with the Panasonic Lumix FZ1000 featuring as the go-to camera of this type for ePHOTOzine members.


----------

